
 Hybrid, not artificial, intelligence - Anon84
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2010/01/hybrid-not-artificial-intelligence.html
======
zephjc

      It is an "increasingly fluid partnership between
      people and computation" that will help both solve
      problems neither could solve on their own.
    

This is a solution that makes sense right _now_ \- there is no reason to think
that it will always be so, as computers get faster and machine learning
techniques improve. That we think we will always be necessary is an
interesting snapshot on humans in the early 21st century.

